# Sales on ice fishing gear



## sdjrobs (Jan 9, 2002)

Well after searching all over the place these are the best deals around right now on ice fishing gear...

Cabelas...all ice fishing jigs and lures are 40% off
Eskimo gas augers are $229-$239
On-line sale ice-armor suits $60 off

Meijers...(Adrian) Some ice combos 40% off
Stikemaster hand auger $20
LImited jigs left @40% off
A few Shapell shanties @40%off
Small jet sleds at 40% off

Dicks... Clam shanties about 25% off
Some combos and lures/jigs on sale
nothing too special here

Gander Mtn... (Toledo) Most lures and jigs 25-40% off
Ice combos 40% off (good selection yet)
Misc accesories 25% off (cleats,heater hoses,etc)
Mr. Heater little buddy @ $59 big buddy @ $97
Boots and clothing at 40% off or more!
I can't remember how much Vexilars were but they were on sale

So if you have time I'd hit Cabelas (don't forget about the bargain cave) and then Gander for some good deals. Good luck


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

Thanks!

I'd like to get a 2 man portable shanty cheap. MMM now which one?


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I still need one of those glowing chubbies


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

Dutchman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'd like to get a 2 man portable shanty cheap. MMM now which one?


the shappel s3000s were 115 at meijer in rockford yesterday.
if i were getting a 2 man i'd get the fish trap though. the shappels are kind of tight for 2.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

> I still need one of those glowing chubbies



:yikes: :lol: :evil:  .........Nope, not gonna do it,not gonna do it LOL!!!!!..............Patch


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

Southend517 said:


> I still need one of those glowing chubbies



does that involve alcohol and a wall outlet?


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Paris Hilton?????????????????????? 

Is that you??????????


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I heard that they are going to have gaint glowing chubby darters next year! 

Samlo Glowing Chubby Darter - Gander Mountain had a few but no Glow ones in Saginaw


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

MiketheElder said:


> Paris Hilton??????????????????????
> 
> Is that you??????????



If you wish to visit her....she is staying on 3-mile drive right now...between st.paul and Jefferson !!


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

sdjrobs said:


> Gander Mtn... (Toledo) Most lures and jigs 25-40% off
> Ice combos 40% off (good selection yet)
> Misc accesories 25% off (cleats,heater hoses,etc)
> Mr. Heater little buddy @ $59 big buddy @ $97
> ...



Thanks for the tip! I ran up to Gander Mountian in Novi and picked up the Mr. Heater Big Buddy on sale for $97.00 + Tax. :chillin:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Bass pro had a bunch of their icefishing stuff 40% off today.


----------



## maleredfox (Jan 2, 2003)

BIG SALE at gander mountain in flint ice fishing and guns, suits wife got alittle nervouse when we pulled in and saw the clearance sign on the building tip ups, for 6.00 polar ones , fishing poles forty % off hmmmm hog wild have fun


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

i spent way to much money at gander mt in flint


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

sound like you need to hookup with that guy who milks his perch


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

some people just have too much time on their hands....

:lol:


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Just be careful at Dunham's. They have a bad habit of putting fake price stickers on their stuff. Case in point. Aeroline cold weather undershirts, similar to Under Armor, were selling at $29.99/$24.99 all season. Saw a sticker on them yesterday. Regular price $40.00, sale price $24.99. Those things have never been $40.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Thats the stunt that Dick's sporting goods trys to pull!
They have a canoe that has been "on sale" since the store changed from Gaylands last spring. All spring and summer it has a "sale tag: on it and a couple of times that canoe was in the store ad saying ALL canoes $25 off and another ad later that was something like %30 off all canoes. I talked with the store manager and asked : How can this canoe be on sale all summer and be exempt from all ads? He replied: UHH don't know.but its already on sale so the ad doesn't apply!
Its my understanding that Michigan has a retailer law that says a item can not be on sale more than something like 6 months otherwise its not to be marked on sale. I still need to e-mail the attorney general to ask about this.
Heck, one time at Dicks a item rang up for more then the sticker and I went back to refund it and get the UPS code reward, they had no idea what I was talking about and had to call another store to figure out how the reward goes.
I didn't care much for Gaylands and I'm not impressed by Dicks sporting good s either.


----------



## 1lesswoodchk (Aug 2, 2005)

sdjrobs said:


> Well after searching all over the place these are the best deals around right now on ice fishing gear...
> 
> Cabelas...all ice fishing jigs and lures are 40% off
> Eskimo gas augers are $229-$239
> ...


I Bought the Ice Armor suit for $239.00. Cabelas has a Med size suite in the bargan cave for $175.00. Too samll for me. The zipper on the bibs comes off but can be fixed.

Steve Jett


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

gotta love that bargain cave,

Meijers in Bay City on Pine is pretty empty only a few jiggen' raps and a few combos left.


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

I was just at Cabela's Saturday and picked up a Clam Yukon for $399, which is $100 off. :coolgleam


----------



## gone4nhour (Mar 17, 2005)

just had my stuff stolen:rant: so thanks for all the info


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Last week Gander mtn in traverse Ciy had a pretty good deal on their jiffy ice augers. I think they were around $100 cheaper for all gas models.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2005)

I just bought a Strikemaster Lazer 6in. at Gander in Grand Rapids for $59.99. The Mora's were on sale for $39.99. Lots of other stuff on sale like others mentioned.


----------



## gillsrgr8 (Feb 7, 2005)

Myfirst post...hopefully many more to come...I found 
mr. Buddy heaters at lowes in toledo on alexis for $37 and change, $40.03 tax out the door. Still had maybe six buddys and six of the bigun on the shelf...big ones were like $98.00


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

My girlfriend bought me a Buddy at the Lowe's in Lansing today for $40. She said that they had just put them on clearance today.


----------



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

Just picked up a buddy heater from lowes sat. for $39.75 out the door. Thanks for the tip guys. Now momma can stay warm int my second shanty with one of my kids while I can stay warm with the other kid!


----------



## Lungbuster01 (Feb 17, 2005)

Got one today in Grand Rapids for 37.50 before tax, probably 8 left at the 28th and beltline store.


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

They have some pretty good deals here:
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/closeouts-ice-fishing/


----------



## gbriii (Feb 18, 2005)

I called Lowes friday morning and was on my way to get my Mr Buddy by noon on Friday to pick up one of the last five they had. By the time I got there they were all gone. Which one of you guys got mine?


----------



## ev3 (Oct 22, 2004)

picked up a Yukon yesterday (2/17) at Dick's for $349.00. Went to the store in East Lansing in the morning and saw the ad that said $80.00 off - $349.00. I thought wow, that's a good deal. Had to get out of store quickly. Didn't need a Yukon. Wanted a Yukon. Went back to buy one in the afternoon and they were sold out. Poop. Salesman called store in Okemos and they had one left. Went there to see their ad state "on sale - $399.00, save $100.00 bucks" Told them my story and it rang up at the register for $349.00. Can't figure their figuring but I'm happy now.


----------

